# Setting up small business in Florida



## dizzyd1029 (May 5, 2009)

I'm trying to get a sellers permit and tax id # for my tshirt business so that I can start selling and buying wholesale. I've been searching in circles on the internet and cant get anywhere! I live in Tallahassee, FL. Can anyone direct me to where I need to look?

THANK YOU!
I'm so overwhelmed!!


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

first you need to have a corporation of some sorts. from there you can do everything on myflorida.com

here is the link to the resellers cert page:
FL Dept Rev - Florida Annual Resale Certificate for Sales Tax


----------



## dizzyd1029 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that link. This has got to be the most confusing process I've ever had to deal with. I've applied for a Resale certificate of Tax and also got an EIN #. Do I still have to get a seller's permit?


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

i don't think so. I don't have one and i run a full service print shop out of my house. i have everything else mentioned. if you need one, believe me, they'll let you know!


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually I think all you need are:
1) A free Ficticious Name registration (State so your DBA can be tracked to a person/Corp)
2) A local business license (county/city).
3) State Sales Tax Collections Certificate (Free I think... to buy tax free you have to collect taxes on retail sales)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We got a business license to be on the safe side.. its 60$ a year


----------

